# Website creating fursuit porn videos



## CrazyLee (Feb 18, 2014)

I just discovered a new website that goes by the name GoKemono... I'm not even going to link to the actual website, google it if you want to see it. It's for "Fursuit erotica" in other words porn of people in fursuits humping and fucking.

Sigh.

I probably shouldn't be surprised, I mean there's already pay furry porn sites, so it's not like there's about a billion websites out there to make furries look bad, this one couldn't be worse.

At the moment the website is just getting off the ground and they've already turned to crowdsourcing for funds to continue. On that site you'll see pictures of the fursuit, which is adorable. If anything about this is screwed up, it's that they'd use such a cute fursuit as that for murrsuit porn.

When doing some more searching, I ended up finding the original owner of the fursuit. They put up an auction for it half a year ago. I wonder if the original owner realized her suit would be sold to people making porn. Or maybe she didn't care because she was getting $1700.
Such a pity, it's an adorable suit, and the glasses make it even cuter. But knowing what happens to it I would be reluctant to hug it at a con.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 18, 2014)

doesn't seem that bad when you compare it to all the weird shit(sometimes literally)  u see on furaffinity when you leave the sfw filter off or tumblr


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2014)

That's going to be the most depressing, unsexy porn ever made.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dyluck said:


> That's going to be the most depressing, unsexy porn ever made.


they already have like 3 test vids on xtube( I did some research in their forums) 
7/10


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 18, 2014)

I can only imagine the laundry they have to do after each shoot.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone's got a weird-ass kink, someone probably saw a market and rolled with it. Like I swear some of the most business savvy, and generally ingenious people I've ever seen all work in porn somehow.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 18, 2014)

Disregard this post


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 18, 2014)

Where do I sign up!?

Anyway those hipster glasses make me wanna punch it in the forehead.


----------



## Joey (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't get it.

And I gotta say, I'm really surprised it's supposedly straight porn.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2014)

Ewwwwwww

Straight porn D:<


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2014)

This is why I don't go near cons.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2014)

Clayton said:


> This is why I don't go near cons.


Its not as bad as people make it out to be. You just dont hug random fursuits.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Its not as bad as people make it out to be. You just dont hug random fursuits.



This.
Otherwise I wouldn't be able to leave my apartment, because there are people out there who are nasty. You cannot totally avoid meeting icky people, no matter where you go.

@thread topic: Threads like this are good advertisements for the porn maker. You posted their name, link, and pics - that'll get them some more clicks, and maybe even some customers (who won't post here to avoid the shitstorm).


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Its not as bad as people make it out to be. You just dont hug random fursuits.



Fursuiters seem to think that everybody wants to be touched by em or near em.


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 19, 2014)

I am certainly disgusted but definitely not surprised.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Fursuiters seem to think that everybody wants to be touched by em or near em.


Naw, not always the case. Certainly not me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12719689/
Oh good lord, did they actually do this?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 19, 2014)

TreacleFox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12719689/
> Oh good lord, did they actually do this?



This fills me with such much joy you can't even know. Thank you.


----------



## chesse20 (Feb 19, 2014)

TreacleFox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12719689/
> Oh good lord, did they actually do this?


idk maybe if you read the comments u would know it's photoshopped


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 19, 2014)

TreacleFox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12719689/
> Oh good lord, did they actually do this?


"You are not allowed to view this image"
im friking sick and tired of this freaking message on every single FA picture link i click, nsfw or not!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2014)

Gunna lock this, its a little too far past the PG13 rating.


----------

